

Tell HN: Google removes rust, Netflix, other GitHub repos after DMCA takedown - MichaelGG

Wicked Pictures sent a DMCA takedown to Google: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chillingeffects.org&#x2F;notices&#x2F;10275257<p>Which includes many URLs that do not infringe on IP, such as  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rust-lang&#x2F;cargo and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Netflix&#x2F;Lipstick , among many many others.<p>Search for e.g. Rust Cargo and you&#x27;ll see the warning from Google that some results have been removed.
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8848544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8848544).

